# Strang size tap and die



## skubasteeve (Nov 7, 2014)

Where on earth do people get these strange size taps from. 

I am interested in having a shot at kitless but am stumped on the taps for the nib units. 6.4 x .5?? 

Where is a good source for tap and dies to get started?


----------



## KenV (Nov 7, 2014)

Richard Greenwald

Tap, Metric M6.4 x .5 Plug [50335] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## ChrisN (Nov 7, 2014)

6.4 x .6 (Bock #5 feed tap) is available from ClassicNib.com. 6.5 x .5 (JoWo #5 feed tap) is available from SilverPenParts.com. Other more common taps and dies are available from Victor Machinery.


----------



## skubasteeve (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, What about Edison nibs?

Are bock and jowo the goto setups for kitless fountain pens?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Nov 7, 2014)

I believe Brian uses the JoWo nibs with his logo engraved (Edison Pen).  He is the one that handles the state side distribution for JoWo.


----------



## skubasteeve (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, I am starting to understand the basics of the FP culture a little more day by day.

Thanks again


----------



## mredburn (Nov 7, 2014)

Brians page for the Jowo nibs is Meisternibs - Blog


----------

